# RELE interruptor Estático



## bysma (Jun 22, 2012)

Hola, estoy elaborando un sistema domotico casero, y quiero controlarlo mediante reles.

ya que el rele necesita corriente para cerrar su contacto. si el aparato esta activo durante 12 horas... la bobina del rele estaria tambien activa y esto supondria un gasto adicional.

mi pregunta es... existe algun rele selector estatico, por llamarlo de alguna manera que actue como interruptor o selector, sin tener que mantener activa la bobina durante el tiempo de funcionamiento.

algo como...

- damos un pulso a bobina 1 ...se posiciona en ON

- damos un pulso a la bobina 2 se posiciona en OFF


La utilizacion de transistores, triac...no valdrian, ya que generan calor...y la isntalacion de controlador domotico ira instalado en una caja sin refrigeración.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 22, 2012)

*Relee Biestables (Latching)*

*Relee estado sólido*


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jun 22, 2012)

Telerruptor


----------



## Scooter (Jun 23, 2012)

¿Tan crítica es la energía en tu instalacion que influyen los mW que consume un relé o los que consume un triac?
Existen relés biestables, tienen dos bobinas y un enclavamiento mecáinco que deja solo actuar a uno de ellos, una vez cambiado no consume energía. Lo que no se es como de compliacdos de encontrar están ni su precio.
Yo tenía uno que nunca usé para nada.

Por cierto "estático" significa sin piezas en movimiento, osea un triac o un transistor no un relé electromecánico.


----------

